
Metro.co.uk modifying your copy/paste behind the scenes - hmottestad
Just found out that trying to copy text from an article at metro.co.uk will automatically be appended by a bunch of links to facebook and twitter.<p>Anyone seen this kind og anti-user behaviour in the wild before?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;metro.co.uk&#x2F;2019&#x2F;01&#x2F;10&#x2F;grand-tours-jeremy-clarkson-horrified-findings-detroit-season-3-episode-one-details-revealed-8328678&#x2F;
======
hmottestad
[https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/10/grand-tours-jeremy-
clarkson-h...](https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/10/grand-tours-jeremy-clarkson-
horrified-findings-detroit-season-3-episode-one-details-revealed-8328678/)

